# help me to fix the broken leg of my pegion



## Riyan (Aug 30, 2011)

it had an accident with fan in my room its one leg is badly fracture help by giving any sugessition ... plz plz what can i do now. i have only bandage it. what to do to return its leg as it was before


----------

